# Life Insurance for Surrogate



## Specialkat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

Are there any uk insurance companies that do life insurance for surrogate mums?  I am interested to hear how much an average policy would cost to ensure the surrogate is well protected.

Thanks for any info.

Kx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Most surrogacy organisations recommend insuring a surrogate for 2 years.

But don't call a company and make a big deal about the surrogacy because 9 times out of 10 it will scare them and they'll wack extra charges onto the policy.

A surrogate just needs a simple life insurance policy which will cover her during IVF treatment (if doing Host) and pregnancy. Most life insurance policies will cover women as standard through both these things.

Your best bet is to have the surrogate set up a life insurance herself, and then the IPs pay the monthly premiums. Or alternatively the IPs could pay the surrogate a lump sum to cover 2 years worth of premiums (which si what my IPs did for me).

You may also find that most insurance companies will onyl provide insurance for a minimum of 5 years. But if you are all agreeable, you can take out a 5-year policy and then the surrogate can choose to either cancel the policy after 2 years or continue it by paying for it herself.

Hope that helps!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Specialkat (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Mandy.

That's really helpful.

Kx


----------

